# Mercedes Benz SLS AMG *PIC*



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

This was finished in Scalefinishes Gulf colors. Wheels were stripped and Alclad Chrome was used on them. 
Otherwise right out of the Revell of Germany box. These guys keep on producing better and better kits.
I modeled this car after last years New York Auto Show car.




























Hoping to get about 4 more done this year. 
Chris


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow that's one sex car.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

That is a sweet car.:dude:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

pretty!


----------

